# BMW Team RLL looks to Baltimore to turn its fortunes round



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Munich (DE), 28th August 2013. BMW Team RLL is looking to the tight confines of the Baltimore temporary street circuit to get the season heading back in the right direction. After racing to the top of the podium at both Long Beach (US) and Lime Rock Park (US), finishing fifth and sixth at Canadian Tire Motorsport Park and seventh and eighth at Road America (US) in the last two rounds saw the team drop down in the GT class standings. 
In the two previous years in Baltimore (US), BMW Team RLL has one podium finish, which was second in 2011 (J. Hand / D. Müller), but was leading the race in both years. Dirk Müller (DE), the driver points leader prior to the race at Road America, now stands in a three-way tie for third, five points in arrears of the Corvette drivers Oliver Gavin (US) and Tommy Milner (US) at the top. In the Manufacturer Championship BMW stands second, 16 points behind Corvette and nine points ahead of Viper.

*Bobby Rahal (Team Principal of BMW Team RLL):*
***8220;We have qualified well and finished reasonably well in Baltimore in the past two years. I think our new BMW Z4 GTE will be even better suited for the circuit than the BMW M3 GT was, so my expectation is that, like Long Beach, we should be competitive. Like any street circuit, there will be a lot of pushing and shoving and a lot of opportunities to make mistakes, so it***8217;s just going to be all about being smart.***8221;

*Bill Auberlen (BMW Z4 GTE ***8211; car number 55):*
***8220;Perhaps the third time will be the lucky charm. We showed what the BMW Z4 GTE can do on circuits like this at both Long Beach and Lime Rock Park, but we***8217;ll need better luck than we***8217;ve had in the last two years.***8221;

*Maxime Martin (BMW Z4 GTE ***8211; car number 55):*
***8220;I***8217;m really looking forward to this street circuit. Last time out on a street track (Long Beach) Bill and I got our first victory together and the first win for the new BMW Z4 GTE. I hope we will have the possibility to do the same at Baltimore.***8221;

*Dirk Müller (BMW Z4 GTE ***8211; car number 56):*
***8220;Back to street racing and I am really looking forward to it. I love racing at Baltimore and I can***8217;t wait to get back behind the wheel of our BMW Z4 GTE and race between those tight walls! Hopefully we***8217;ve got our bad luck crossed out as the team is really motivated and well prepared.***8221;

*Joey Hand (BMW Z4 GTE ***8211; car number 56):*
***8220;I***8217;m very pleased to return to BMW Team RLL and drive the BMW Z4 GTE ***8211; especially in a street race. Dirk and I have had two strong races at Baltimore in the BMW M3 GT and I believe the BMW Z4 GTE will be stronger.***8221;

Qualifying and live streaming of the race can be found on ESPN3.com at 4:20 p.m. ET Friday, Aug. 30 and Saturday, Aug. 31 at 3:30 p.m. respectively. Follow BMW Team RLL on Twitter at @BMWUSARacing for ***8220;from-the-pit-box***8221; updates all weekend. The Grand Prix of Baltimore is scheduled to be broadcast on ABC television at 12:00 p.m. ET on Sunday, Sept. 1st. ALMS.com will stream in-car footage throughout the race and the full live feed for international views. More information on the program can be found at www.bmwusa.com and www.alms.com.


----------



## mackkjack45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hye,
Welcome to this forum , here you can find lots of thing, I suggest you for your question you have to contact any other expert, sorry for that.
--------------------------
[ url=http://www.javabasics.com] java Tutorial [/url]


----------



## mackkjack45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hye,
Welcome to this forum , here you can find lots of thing, I suggest you for your question you have to contact any other expert, sorry for that.
--------------------------
[ Url=http://www.javabasics.com] java Tutorial [/Url]


----------



## mackkjack45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hye,
Welcome to this forum , here you can find lots of thing, I suggest you for your question you have to contact any other expert, sorry for that.
--------------------------
[ Url=http://www.javabasics.com] Java Tutorial [/Url]


----------



## mackkjack45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hye,
Welcome to this forum , here you can find lots of thing, I suggest you for your question you have to contact any other expert, sorry for that.

----------

[ Url=http://www.javabasics.com] java Tutorials [/Url]


----------



## mackkjack45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hye,
Welcome to this forum , here you can find lots of thing, I suggest you for your question you have to contact any other expert, sorry for that.
--------------------------
Top Ten classified website


----------

